# Whirly-Jigs



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Just finished up this batch of whirly-jigs. They are fun to make but they do take some time to complete. I've been playing with the airbrush some and trying to get comfortable with it. These things spin like crazy with the nylon bushing (expecially with the wind we've had the last few days!). Fun to make and fun to watch! Next project will be back on the lathe. Keep those tools sharp! gb


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Very nice Jim!


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

I love the trout. Those are just 2cool.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Man, Jim..those are NEAT... Put 'em up for auction on here....I'd love to have that trout or that pink flamingo...LOL


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I like them all...........

except that pink flamingo....I don't know what I will do if I start seeing them all over the place....LOL


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

Nice Jim. I think that trout would look 2cool next to the red I was able to finagle from you.

Mike


----------



## Surf Hunter (Sep 28, 2006)

Very nice Jim,
I have to show those to Shannon, we may need one of the speckkled trout guys.
Toooo Coooooool!


----------

